# Upcoming May events in Houston



## drabe (Apr 21, 2010)

First off is the 12th annual Vintage Bicycle Fest on May 1st (Sat.) @ Hickory Hollow Restaurant (101 Heights Blvd. Houston, Texas- google it). 
Hours are 8:00 to 2:00. 
Includes free limited space for swap meet, also there will be a People's Choice award for best bike (that's the only award listed). 
This is the one put on by Pete Hernandez (Jr. and Sr.)

Secondly, Gomez is having a bicycle swap meet @ icycle (1503 W.18th Houston, Texas 77008-again google it) on May 15th (Sat.). Hours are 8:00 to 3:00. 
Icycle has a really big parking lot (ajacent to HEB) so a really big turn out is expected. The last one there had 20 to 30 (approx.) vendors show up.

Thirdly, Jersey Village Baptist Church is having a car show to draw people in for a blood drive on May 22nd (Sat.). 
The church is located at 16518 Jersey Drive Houston, Texas 77040-again google it).
Hours are 8:00 to 1:00. 
I convinced them to include a bicycle catagory so it'd be great if we had more bicycles than cars. 
There will be no awards (that I know of at this time) or swap meet (though I'm pretty sure there will be some swapping going on), just a show.  Remember it's for a benefit blood drive!

If anyone needs additional info. let me know and I'll try to get it for you.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## drabe (Apr 26, 2010)

Bumping this up for those that may not have seen it.
This Saturday at Hickory Hollow.

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/1710512057.html


----------



## drabe (Apr 30, 2010)

Weekend bump. Rain or shine or so I'm told.


----------

